# All About Braising: The Art of Uncomplicated Cooking



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am currently reviewing this book by Molly Stevens and I have to say it is one of the best cookbooks I have read in a long time. Typically I will breeze through a book and the recipes to get a feel for it, but this book is so much more for me. Regularly I find myself reading through it and studying the techniques. Each recipe is filled with detail on to how to perfect a particular type of braise. Each recipe covers technique, wine options, how purchase a particular ingredient that is most important to the braise. 

I was wondering if anyone else read this book? Later this month I will be posting my review which you can check out on ChefTalkIncidentally I checked out Amazon and there are 16 reviews and all except one are a 4 out of 4 stars.

This (IMHO) is how a cookbook should be written.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I recently wrote a review of this book on ChefTalk.com if your interested in reading more on this wonderfull book.

http://www.cheftalk.com/content/disp...=128&type=book


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have this book. I love this book!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Very nice review, Nicko. I love braising, and now that I'm retired, I can actually enjoy this technique more often.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Mezz and Kylew. Kyle when you read this book don't you find yourself wishing she had written one for saute, grill, roast etc. So complete in her descriptions of technique.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Nicko:

Based on the above, I clicked on your review and then clicked on the Amazon link next to it.

However, it placed "Bones : Recipes, History, and Lore" by Jennifer McLagan in my cart. Bad link? Amazon shenanigans?

I want to help support ChefTalk by clicking through, but the links need to work.

Thanks for this and for all you do for us.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Odd it takes me to all about braising everytime I click. Have you recently offended the Amazonians?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I must have. Now it works. I suppose my recent Amazon purchase of this book has appeased the Amazonians. They do so love to receive my frequent sacrifices.

Thanks.


----------



## fcrosson (Jan 4, 2006)

Great review. Since I bought this book I've been telling people about it, and most don't seem interested until I actually show it to them. Then it's; Wow! Thanks Fred. I'm beginning to think lots of people have never seen a cook book as well done as this one.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Based on comments here and elsewhere, I ordered the book and received it a few days ago. It's an excellent volume, one that I will surely read and reference frequently over time. The book is filled with great recipes, but, more than that, it fosters an understanding of the techniques used and provides alternatives. I rate this book very highly - it's on the level of Judy Rodgers' _Zuni Cafe Cookbook _and some of Paula Wolfert's work. If you haven't done so already, shake a few shekels loose from your pocket, get thee to Amazon (or, better yet, your favorite local book store), and get a copy. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Schmoozer, 

I rate this book as one of the my absolute favorites. If your saying Zuni cafe is up there with it I will give it a go. Thanks for the recommendation. Try the braised cabbage and the potatoes braised in olive oil they are amazing.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I absolutely love this book and braising is perhaps my favorite way of cooking. so easy and so forgiving. it is becoming one of the lost techniques of cooking at home in a time when everyone has so little time to cook.

you should also look into "the river cottage meat book". each chapter is a technique and has a long introduction about their procedures. probably my favorite cookbook.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Halmsted, your one-line summary is kind of intriguing. Why don't you write a review of The River Cottage Meat Book? That way you can share all your thoughts---pro and con---with the rest of us.

As I've said before, one of the many advantages the Huddler platform brings us is the ability for any member, not just the review staff, to post a review.


----------



## sirlene (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought this book last month and I have already done 2 recipes (the Braised Cabbage and the Preserved Lemons - not braised but I want to try hers/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif).

Excellent book specially for myself who loves braising meals!

I got an error trying to load Nicko´s review.. I´ll try it later..


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I'll write a review tonight. sounds like fun.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going to order this book today. I checked the reviews on Amazon. It seems like the type of food my husband, who was raised in a rural area of the Pacific northwest, would love. I've been looking for a cookbook just like this..thank you/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I received the book today. I LOVE it!!! Lots of great looking recipes..so simple to make

Thank you for recommending this


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I just had to say I love this book. I made the whole chicken in pear sauce.  It was so good!

I also made the chicken thighs and spare ribs...another winner

With this book, I feel I am really cooking


----------

